# Any experience with Touch-me-nots?



## Redhawk (Jun 7, 2016)

Our touch me nots are coming into bloom & we are loaded with them. The wife uses them in soaps, ointments etc & I'm hoping the honey bees love them too. Anyone else have these wild flowers & seen the honey bees on them? Thanks


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

We have them around here, no idea if the bees work them. Right now they are working clover, different vines and ivys.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

They seem to leave the bees with a striking orange stripe down the middle of their backs! Not in bloom yet in my location.


----------



## Redhawk (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks. Frank, I saw my girls coming in loaded with orange colored pollen. I'll have to check out their backsides.


----------

